# Where do you mount a Muvi camera?



## Cab (15 Mar 2010)

I've mounted my Muvi camera at the front of my helmet, facing forwards. The footage so far is excellent. But its not as prominent a location as right on top of the helmet, where my ATC was. 

Now, the ATC used to excite a lot of comment on the road, people asking what it was, whether it was a camera, etc. And it was my impression that looking a bit odder than other cyclists got me given more road space. 

So... Do I keep it mounted where it is (less fuss, less noticeable) or on top (possibly a deterrent to close overtaking?).

Where do you put yours?


----------



## HaloJ (15 Mar 2010)

Mine is mounted on the top currently but I'm about to mount it under the visor and attach an extra battery pack as well for longer recording times and better protection from the weather. Plus under the visor I only have to lift a finger and see if the reflected light is green to ensure it's recording as on occasion it does just stop for no reason. Not sure how I'm going to do it yet but I think gaffa tape made be the order of the day.


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2010)

Rucksack strap - vibration from the road can be an issue.


----------



## hackbike 666 (15 Mar 2010)

Mine was mounted on my helmet at the front,but as i probably wont be wearing a helmet while on holiday I reckon it will be on my handlebars.


----------



## darthpaul (15 Mar 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Mine is mounted on the top currently but I'm about to mount it under the visor and attach an extra battery pack as well for longer recording times and better protection from the weather. Plus under the visor I only have to lift a finger and see if the reflected light is green to ensure it's recording as on occasion it does just stop for no reason. Not sure how I'm going to do it yet but I think gaffa tape made be the order of the day.



Will need pics of the gaffa taped installation!


----------



## magnatom (15 Mar 2010)

I tried mounting my MD80 clone on a bracket at the back, to get rear footage yesterday. However, I forgot to remove it when the rain came on. I think the rain killed it.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Mar 2010)

Would you like me to show you where to put it Cab?


----------



## hydridmatt (15 Mar 2010)

Dead Centre, on the top, using the wall mount, zip ties, and loops of elastic to attach the camera to the mount. The mount should clip the camera in place, but looks flimsy and won't attach if it is in its plastic skin. 

My wife already laughed at the skintight lycra, but with the camera sticking straight up, she says I now look like a cross between a WW1 German soldier and a member of Pan's People...


----------



## magnatom (15 Mar 2010)

Oh. I've been wondering when this would happen. Does anyone have any popcorn? I'll bring the beer.


----------



## hackbike 666 (15 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Would you like me to show you where to put it Cab?



Oh you tease!:-*


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2010)

Stands out pretty well, (I totally get your point about having a visable cam, sometimes I wear mine when it has no charge and is not running.)

But I also experience HaloJ's probs with the cam just stopping for no reason, so find it tricky to know if its still on, when its up there.


----------



## hackbike 666 (15 Mar 2010)

Yeah that happened to me.


----------



## thomas (15 Mar 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Stands out pretty well, (I totally get your point about having a visable cam, sometimes I wear mine when it has no charge and is not running.)
> 
> But I also experience HaloJ's probs with the cam just stopping for no reason, so find it tricky to know if its still on, when its up there.



Mine's basically the same. I think compared to the ATC it is less noticable to someone who [obviously aready isn't] paying attention. If mounted like Jonny it is still on show...and I have pointed to it at times/have a little fiddle with it at the lights to bring it to people's attention.

It is tiny though, so kinda wherever you mount it, people may miss it.


----------



## brokenbetty (15 Mar 2010)

I got one of these and cut a slot in it to hold the camera

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Respro_Hi-Viz_Helmet_Band/5360013399/

Actually I would love one with "CAMERA" on it in hi viz letters. I do think the camera acts as a deterrent to bad driving. People think better of being "a bit cheeky" if they might have to justify it afterwards.


----------



## thomas (15 Mar 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> I got one of these and cut a slot in it to hold the camera
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Respro_Hi-Viz_Helmet_Band/5360013399/
> 
> Actually I would love one with "CAMERA" on it in hi viz letters. I do think the camera acts as a deterrent to bad driving. People think better of being "a bit cheeky" if they might have to justify it afterwards.



That helmet thing looks pretty cool. Might get one if I doing any winter commuting this year.

Mags said somewhere that putting certain text on the camera might make filming illegal, due to different data protection act terms. I can't remember exactly what he said, or where he said it....but people might want to be careful about advertising the camera like that.


----------



## magnatom (15 Mar 2010)

thomas said:


> That helmet thing looks pretty cool. Might get one if I doing any winter commuting this year.
> 
> Mags said somewhere that putting certain text on the camera might make filming illegal, due to different data protection act terms. I can't remember exactly what he said, or where he said it....but people might want to be careful about advertising the camera like that.



Don't quote me on it, but if you advertise your recording CCTV then you might fall under the Data protection act. This was hinted at by the Information Commissioner to me, however, I might have got the wrong end of the stick. You could always check...


----------



## HaloJ (15 Mar 2010)

This is the current setup







This is the camera with it's external power source. You have to turn it on in a special manner to get it to record but it does work.





This is the idea of where it will go.


----------



## thomas (15 Mar 2010)

HaloJ said:


> This is the camera with it's external power source. You have to turn it on in a special manner to get it to record but it does work.



Oh wow!  How does that work? Could you send me instructions as I'd love to get my muvi to record for a couple of hours...especially when I go up to London for the day next week, it'd be nice to get some cool footage


----------



## HaloJ (15 Mar 2010)

thomas said:


> Oh wow!  How does that work? Could you send me instructions as I'd love to get my muvi to record for a couple of hours...especially when I go up to London for the day next week, it'd be nice to get some cool footage



Basically a AA battery with the Micro USB connector plugged into the device. I've not actually tested the charge and record feature yet as I've not bought any AA batteries (I'll do so now at lunch). I got the information from this post :-
http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/view...sid=0ed72fb052fcb2605f4d564d820b761a#15944960

I did test with the 3 pin plug power source and it worked so it should work in theory with the AA battery pack. I've not been sucessful getting it to work with the PC/USB connection but then I have an MD80 and not the MUVI so there maybe a very slight firmware difference.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2010)

HaloJ.

will that not interfere with your vision.

I find the visor (peak) on my lid cuts down on a fair amount of peripheral vision (especially in the vertical) and sometimes find myself with a slight ache in the neck when I take short rides...longer rides seems to allow me time to get over it.

Also, where did you pick up the battery pack, my biggest complaint about the Muvi is its winter battery life, it wont last an entire one way commute for me and never gets the last 10 minutes of my homeward journey.

Do you mind me asking how much it cost, I am also thinking of getting a countour or HD hero (they seem to be the best for what we do) so wouldn't want to spend a fortune, only to upgrade later.

thanks


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> HaloJ.
> 
> will that not interfere with your vision.
> 
> ...



oops, you must have posted that as I typed the above.

Interesting, thanks


----------



## Cab (15 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Would you like me to show you where to put it Cab?



Theres an offer. Will I need to be concerned about lighting?


----------



## Cab (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys, the input is appreciated.

I might play with mounting it visibly on top to see whether that has an impact on how motorists pass me. It'll never be as bleeding obvious as the ATC was, but it'll still be highly visible on top.


----------



## HaloJ (15 Mar 2010)

The battery pack I bought from eBay. Buy two get one free. Thought why the hell not as if this works my partner would probably set his up the same way. £2.99 delivered for 1.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220555947426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I actually cable tied the camera to the visor as a test and it doesn't obscure my vision. I only use the visor to redirect a little rain using bolle contour glasses as my eye protection and shade. The visor on my specialized lid sits quite high anyway and is more a fasion accessory. 

The only issue is that when you're rotating the footage for viewing you get a little distortion.

EDIT : heh seems we're all posting at the same time.


----------



## HaloJ (15 Mar 2010)

Update, please excuse the double post.

Ok, it seems it's possible to confuse the camera and get it locked in a loop. My MD80 now thinks that a PC is plugged into it when I'm charging which stops me doing the extended battery trick. For those with a reset hole on their MD80/MUVI's you should be ok. For the others, don't plug it into a PC and try the above power on trick as it foobars. I can still give the unit a boost charge using the external pack and I'll see if I can reset it using the 3pin plug charger this evening.

Jonny, maybe best going for one of the other cams after all. :?


----------



## Debian (15 Mar 2010)

Interesting point about the advisability of advertising the camera.

I've been seriously contemplating getting a hi-vis vest made with "Smile, you're on camera" or "Video recording in progress" or similar in big reflective letters on the back.

Where can we find a definitive answer to this?


----------



## magnatom (15 Mar 2010)

Debian said:


> Interesting point about the advisability of advertising the camera.
> 
> I've been seriously contemplating getting a hi-vis vest made with "Smile, you're on camera" or "Video recording in progress" or similar in big reflective letters on the back.
> 
> Where can we find a definitive answer to this?



I previously wrote to the Information Commissioner in Scotland (with regards to the legality of filming and posting on youtube (what I do is fine). You could write to your IC in England and ask what the situation would be with regards to advertising the filming. It might be ok, but definitely best to check.


----------



## Debian (15 Mar 2010)

Section IV of the Data Protection Act states:



> Personal data processed by an individual only for the purposes of that individual’s personal, family or household affairs (including recreational purposes) are exempt from the data protection principles and the provisions of Parts II and III



That could well apply.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Jonny, maybe best going for one of the other cams after all. :?



to be fair to the muvi (in all its guises) its a fantastic cam for the cost and is as simple as an England footballer.

I only really started to think about upgrading because of its weather proofing (or lack of), over the winter months, which left me with weeks of exposure to the road without a cam. As soon as I started to consider an upgrade I started to also consider other applications. Suddenly the ability to film underwater or on a snowy peak, or on a vibrating platform (like a car or bike) all in super HD started to look really attractive.

I still like the quality of the GO PRO HD Hero, it seems richer than the contour HD and a little smoother (possibly a higher frame rate).

Plus, it looks ridiculous on your lid, so stands out for miles!!


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2010)

Debian said:


> Section IV of the Data Protection Act states:
> 
> 
> 
> That could well apply.



Would the global release and publication on you- tube class as "personal, family or household affairs?"

I rekon not


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2010)

Cab said:


> Theres an offer. Will I need to be concerned about lighting?




dont de daft, that's where the sun shines from isn't it?


----------



## Debian (15 Mar 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Would the global release and publication on you- tube class as "personal, family or household affairs?"
> 
> I rekon not



Why does it have to be published on youtube? It's not compulsory you know! I'm only concerned with the legality of the filming and its possible subsequent use as evidence.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Mar 2010)

Publishing on youtube is *VERY* important if you're at all concerned about campaigning for cycling. That exposure of bad drivers is an incredible tool to get companies to acknowledge how serious bad driving from their employees is, and to get them to ensure that their employees don't repeat the behaviour that led to bad publicity for them.


----------



## Debian (15 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> *Publishing on youtube is *VERY* important* if you're at all concerned about campaigning for cycling. That exposure of bad drivers is an incredible tool to get companies to acknowledge how serious bad driving from their employees is, and to get them to ensure that their employees don't repeat the behaviour that led to bad publicity for them.



That's as may be, where have I said it wasn't?

Here and now I'm only posting about the legality of videoing from a moving bike and advertising that fact. Publishing material so recorded on youtube is a different kettle of fish but I'm not commenting on that.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Mar 2010)

It was a general point in the debate, not an attack on your post.


----------



## Debian (15 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> It was a general point in the debate, not an attack on your post.



Ah, sorry!


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2010)

i just got a muvi today, playing around with it and plan to put it on the rear to see what the footage is like.


----------



## HaloJ (15 Mar 2010)

Nice one Gaz! Well I can confirm that I'm part way there with the external power source on a non MUVI branded MD80 and the instructions I linked on the prior page have a fault in them.

The device starts in the on position. If you connect a none USB external powersource the device steps out of "blue light" standby to record mode and switches to "red light" charge mode. To get around this you press and hold the record button whilst plugging in the none USB power source.

So my next task is to pull apart the linked external powersource I purchased and remove the offending USB connection so that the device only detects a power source and not a USB device.

You can put a geek on a bike but they'll still be a geek.


----------



## addictfreak (15 Mar 2010)

gaz said:


> i just got a muvi today, playing around with it and plan to put it on the rear to see what the footage is like.




Waiting for mine to arrive, hopefully it will come before Thursday. If so im hoping to get some good footage of some work based training. (not cycling related). 
Anyone know how they stand up to heat?


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> It was a general point in the debate, not an attack on your post.



Indeed... Debian, I wasnt taking issue with your comment (apologies if you read it that way), But I am interested to see if the placing of footage on you-tube is covered.

Although, I also wonder if, (if it were ever deemed that placing footage on you tube were a violation of privacy) whether the act of filming in public would soon be condemmed on principle alone..interested to see what mobile phone makers would have to say about that.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2010)

addictfreak said:


> Waiting for mine to arrive, hopefully it will come before Thursday. If so im hoping to get some good footage of some work based training. (not cycling related).
> Anyone know how they stand up to heat?



Heat, as in summer temps?, if so then very well...as well as wind and vibration (althoughthe resulting footage can be a little jerky due to the frame rate).

but they dont like the cold and the wet........starting to think that I may actually be a muvi


----------



## addictfreak (15 Mar 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> *Heat, as in summer temps*?, if so then very well...as well as wind and vibration (althoughthe resulting footage can be a little jerky due to the frame rate).
> 
> but they dont like the cold and the wet........starting to think that I may actually be a muvi



I was thinking more like being a few yards away from a wall of flaming kerosene


----------



## magnatom (15 Mar 2010)

I can confirm, according to the IC that publishing videos on youtube is exempt under recreation as well. So long as you aren't making money out of it. That's a shame, as I could probably make a few bob out of video views. My channel has had nearly 400,000 views since I started it!


----------



## BentMikey (15 Mar 2010)

Try double that.


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Try double that.



Woow. thats impressive.
Have either of you had youtube inviting you to revenue sharing scheme?


----------



## thomas (15 Mar 2010)

gaz said:


> Woow. thats impressive.
> Have either of you had youtube inviting you to revenue sharing scheme?



I've only got a poultry 73,366.....You've got to remember though guys, it's not all about total views. Take a look at some of your insight data and you'll realise that everyone only watches 2 seconds of your videos before getting bored...compared to a 100% of mine  (it also suggests that my videos are mainly watched by middle aged men lol).

I got my 100th subscriber last week too 

I would have more, but I'm not the media tart that Mags is ....even if wafflycat did call me that on facebook yesterday


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Mar 2010)

addictfreak said:


> I was thinking more like being a few yards away from a wall of flaming kerosene



not sure if I'm impressed by you or scared by you??!!

Sorry, cant say that I tried that one out


----------



## allthegear (15 Mar 2010)

I posted about my helmet camera setup in a separate thread, but I've just recently added a second camera (I now have front and rear facing cameras), in addition to my external battery. I've also included a mechanism that allows data from my Garmin 705 to be shown in a synchronised manner with the video, without the need for video overlay processing - basically it uses the cuepoint mechanism supported by the flowplayer open source video player to show the right speed, hr, altitude etc at the correct time.

Anyway, it's a work in progress with more details at that may be of interest (including source) at http://members.multimania.co.uk/nothingbetter2do/


----------



## gaz (15 Mar 2010)

allthegear said:


> I posted about my helmet camera setup in a separate thread, but I've just recently added a second camera (I now have front and rear facing cameras), in addition to my external battery. I've also included a mechanism that allows data from my Garmin 705 to be shown in a synchronised manner with the video, without the need for video overlay processing - basically it uses the cuepoint mechanism supported by the flowplayer open source video player to show the right speed, hr, altitude etc at the correct time.
> 
> Anyway, it's a work in progress with more details at that may be of interest (including source) at http://members.multimania.co.uk/nothingbetter2do/



I've been looking at anding data to my videos using the garmin data, but i want to add it too the video then be able to either edit it further / upload it to youtube.

Haven't come up with much yet, a few commercial pieces of software that cost a bomb!


----------



## allthegear (15 Mar 2010)

gaz said:


> I've been looking at anding data to my videos using the garmin data, but i want to add it too the video then be able to either edit it further / upload it to youtube.
> 
> Haven't come up with much yet, a few commercial pieces of software that cost a bomb!



I saw someone on youtube has done it with video overlays. That should be possible for free, but would take some processing. You would have to process the tcx and then make a series of overlay images. Those series of images could be turned into a video with something like virtual dub, and then the overlay video merged with the original video - there are plugins that could help with this, but there may be synchronisation problems. TBH, while it looks cool - I thought that was too much hassle and something I'd not use often.

The flowplayer approach means no processing (except the flv conversion), and it would be possible to turn the text output into gauges etc in the current setup eg with a bit of flash etc. Flowplayer can play videos from youtube directly, but it's against youtubes TOS so there's no source to do this posted on the flowplayer site.


----------



## hackbike 666 (16 Mar 2010)

It's in the 90's out here so im going to see how the MUVI fares out here.


----------



## magnatom (16 Mar 2010)

gaz said:


> Woow. thats impressive.
> Have either of you had youtube inviting you to revenue sharing scheme?




Aye, I get it every so often for a video. Even if I wanted to, I think it is best to decline.

As for BM's 800,000 views, how many subscribers do you have BM? I have 505 at last count...


----------



## gaz (16 Mar 2010)

Just watched my footage from my muvi at the rear, i need to do a better job at securing it as i kept getting some lovely footage of my brake blocks!!


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2010)

Rear view shot I did a few weeks back......


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDsu-5a8EQE


----------



## hackbike 666 (16 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> Rear view shot I did a few weeks back......
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDsu-5a8EQE




I did as rear shot (no jokes please) and I find it very interesting with cars behaviour in relation to road postitioning.

I think some way of doing front/rear perfectly synched would be brilliant.

Also Boeing 747 Cams are not that good.(intereference)


----------



## allthegear (21 Mar 2010)

gaz said:


> I've been looking at anding data to my videos using the garmin data, but i want to add it too the video then be able to either edit it further / upload it to youtube.
> 
> Haven't come up with much yet, a few commercial pieces of software that cost a bomb!



I was looking at this a little more, youtube has recently added Captioning to help with accessibility 

I've updated my page with a quick hack of a script that turns 705 tcx files into youtube .sub format (text) files that can be uploaded and appear on your video, seems to work ok during testing. This may be of interest to you, and since they're text files you can edit them if required

available at http://members.multimania.co.uk/nothingbetter2do/


----------



## addictfreak (21 Mar 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> not sure if I'm impressed by you or scared by you??!!
> 
> Sorry, cant say that I tried that one out




Nothing to be scared about

I was at Newcastle Airport doing some training with the Airport Fire Crews.
Unfortunately the muvi didnt arrive in time.


----------



## HaloJ (22 Mar 2010)

allthegear said:


> I was looking at this a little more, youtube has recently added Captioning to help with accessibility
> 
> I've updated my page with a quick hack of a script that turns 705 tcx files into youtube .sub format (text) files that can be uploaded and appear on your video, seems to work ok during testing. This may be of interest to you, and since they're text files you can edit them if required
> 
> available at http://members.multimania.co.uk/nothingbetter2do/



Nice mod! I'm still working on a user friendly version.

*Geeky bit*
My current status is that the camera works when connected to mains but when attemting using an external pack it believes a PC is connected. After checking all the wiring of microUSB vs the power pack I'm at the stage where I need a voltage meter to check the output from the external pack. The device says 6v but I've a feeling it's producing less which is what is tripping the USB sensing on the MD80.


----------



## Captain (22 Mar 2010)

*@allthegear:* That set-up is awesome. I'd really love to do something like that. 

I just managed to get hold of my first MUVI and I'm testing it out now although I'm having difficulty setting it to the right angle so as to be able to actually see whats up ahead and not just the small patch of tarmac just in front of my wheel. 

I think these are great little cameras and I really want to see what can be done with them. 

Captain


----------



## brokenbetty (4 Apr 2010)

Bit of a late response, but this is how the neoprene hi viz hack looks, and it holds it very steady


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Apr 2010)

That's where I mount mine but I also have a new ATC2000 type camera although slightly lighter.Will try it out on Wednesday.

Shame the MUVI doesn't work with an external battery pack as it's a great little camera.

Im jealous on this thread as my March 16th post was from Thailand.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Apr 2010)

Mine has just been ordered for the princely sum of £10.86

Bidding on an 8 gb micro sd card ,though i should hopefully gte away ith the 2 gb i have until i get one as i plan to wipe every day.

My round trip commute is 1 hour 20 mins approx so hoping to get a day on each charge or looking at the emergency charge and leave it plugged in at work in my locker to boost it before i come home, carrying a rechargeable battery is not a problem.
My only concern is the mounting does the headband keep it safe and would it work on a standard bell helmet with a visor?
The foam way of mounting looks interesting but i sweat to much to make it viable .
Handle bar mounting any good ? i know its not as good pov but may be safer in the long term?


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Apr 2010)

The emergency charger thing don't work IMHO.
Needs to be charged with mains adapter.
I fitted the bracket thingy with nylon tags on the front of my helmet and it's been fine.I think you get about 80 mins a charge just about covers half of my commute.

My new camera takes two AAA's will test on next commute.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Apr 2010)

Looks like i need a mains charger then as mine only comes with A USB charger, wheres the best place for one cheap?


----------



## mr_cellophane (4 Apr 2010)

I think they all say you shouldn't charge them for more than 3 hours from the mains. So be careful you don't fry it.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Apr 2010)

Eh? the red light goes off on mine when it's charged.I had no problem when I left it on all night.

You should try the emergency charger mate but mine didn't work.

You never know though,no harm in trying.


----------



## Number14 (4 Jun 2010)

I've got my muvi securely mounted to my rear rack using a Minouri space grip and a couple of zip ties. If you leave the mounting bracket on the Space grip you could adapt the mount for handlebars.

Having problems recording more than 1 hour though - commute takes 1hr 10min!! I'll have to pedal faster.


----------



## hackbike 666 (5 Jun 2010)

I received the two cloes from China...yesterday and they have an additional bracket which seems to make it easier to fix it to a helmet...(fnarr fnarr)

So I now have 3 sets of 2 each (6 in all) MUVI type cameras....2 from China 2 from Maplins and the original two which still work and I don't know where I got them from.


----------



## garyhgaryh (19 Sep 2010)

HaloJ said:


> This is the current setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do you get around the 4gb time limitation? I have a keychain camera that closes a file every 30 mins so I can keep recording as long as there is power.

I bought an md80 and I'm going to power mine off usb power, but found out it does not have the "close-and-continue" feature.
Gary


----------



## Tynan (20 Sep 2010)

woo hoo! Tynan is up and running after buying a £12 one months ago and then scrounging a 4Gb card (thanks BM), after 4 bottles of beer I had a crack and cobbled together a mount using the flat backed mount, a central zip tie and some electrical tape on the wings to steady it on a very smooth and unhelpful helmet, and a final green elastic band to secure the camera into the clip

and it only bloody well worked, i can even get the usb plug into it en situ, just, and I got the alignment right first time

my 40 minute commute is in 2 min segments (does that mean I had it in vox?) but that kinda seems good unless you actually do want a 40 min clip, quality is rather good, although 40 minutes used 3.5Gb

the only nuisance is me rolling my head to the left an awful lot, because of my bad neck, I had no idea I did it as much as that, I suspect I must look like a proper freak

and of course the ride was deathly dull as is traditional I think


----------



## HaloJ (20 Sep 2010)

garyhgaryh said:


> How do you get around the 4gb time limitation? I have a keychain camera that closes a file every 30 mins so I can keep recording as long as there is power.
> 
> I bought an md80 and I'm going to power mine off usb power, but found out it does not have the "close-and-continue" feature.
> Gary



I'm not sure as I've now seen quite a few versions of the MD80 reacting differently. Mine closes a file every 30 minutes and continues. The one we bought recently though doesn't and continues to record until you stop it, it fills the card or the battery goes flat. I believe mine is an MD80 clone.

I never did start powering it off an external source as I could get my commute into one charge. Although now the camera and battery are getting older I've been thinking once more about external power but am now erring towards a soldered modification.

Abs


----------



## Downward (21 Sep 2010)

Not used mine for a long time - How are they in the dark ?


----------



## garyhgaryh (22 Sep 2010)

Downward said:


> Not used mine for a long time - How are they in the dark ?



Like with all cameras, not good. But it's not as bad as you think esp for a cheap camera.


----------



## garyhgaryh (22 Sep 2010)

HaloJ said:


> I'm not sure as I've now seen quite a few versions of the MD80 reacting differently. Mine closes a file every 30 minutes and continues. The one we bought recently though doesn't and continues to record until you stop it, it fills the card or the battery goes flat. I believe mine is an MD80 clone.
> 
> I never did start powering it off an external source as I could get my commute into one charge. Although now the camera and battery are getting older I've been thinking once more about external power but am now erring towards a soldered modification.
> 
> Abs



Is your camera the MD80 D001? I ordered two. I got my first on the end of last week and it does not close a file every 30 mins. I'm waiting for the other one to arrive which comes in a retail box. I believe both are MD80 D001.

What vendor did you buy yours from? I would love to get the version you have because the "close-and-continue" func is a must for me as I'll be putting mine on external usb power and taking it skiing and biking. I don't want to tend to my camera every hr or so.

Do both your cameras look the same? If not, can you tell me how the differ? Do you have slider or push button for your power switch? Mine is a push button.
Gary


----------



## BentMikey (22 Sep 2010)

I'm off to Maplins tomorrow, gonna buy my mate one for his birthday.


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Sep 2010)

Downward said:


> Not used mine for a long time - How are they in the dark ?



night test

mount test


----------



## DrSquirrel (22 Sep 2010)

I think mounting the Muvi shape on the top or even directly in front looks stupid.

To the side is handy but part of he view will be blocked.

So I moved mine forward a bit...










hackbike 666 said:


> The emergency charger thing don't work IMHO.
> Needs to be charged with mains adapter.
> I fitted the bracket thingy with nylon tags on the front of my helmet and it's been fine.I think you get about 80 mins a charge just about covers half of my commute.
> 
> My new camera takes two AAA's will test on next commute.



Oppionion or Fact?  IIRC is better used IMHO 

Anyway - you're correct - it cannot charge and record at the same time.


----------

